# Pork Tenderloin



## bpinmi (Jul 20, 2015)

I love smoking pork tenderloins. They cook quickly and taste great and you can throw one on the smoker late in the afternoon after work and have them ready for dinner that night. 













11755076_10204656435227930_4377176017271610783_n.j



__ bpinmi
__ Jul 20, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice.   I need to find a sale on them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't even mess with Loins any more. Tenderloins are just so much better. Your's look great! How are you smoking them to get that nice Bark?...JJ


----------



## bpinmi (Jul 21, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I don't even mess with Loins any more. Tenderloins are just so much better. Your's look great! How are you smoking them to get that nice Bark?...JJ


Didn't put too much effort into this one (and that's whats nice about tenderloins). Actually bought those a few months ago when they were on sale and put in freezer. Took them out of the freezer Sunday and put them in refrigerator to thaw. Tuesday around Noon I rinsed them and applied a brown sugar/paprika based rub, covered with saran wrap and put back in the refrigerator. Fired up the smoker at 5pm, cooked at 250 with applewood chips and they were done in about 90 minutes.


----------



## tropics (Jul 21, 2015)

They look good to me

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks good.  I love tenderloins for the same reasons.  Fast cooking, moist and juicy.

Gary


----------



## stevetheteacher (Jul 21, 2015)

I agree. Pork tenderloins are great. I've done them once so far and had good results. They tasted great, were relatively inexpensive, and didn't take all day to smoke. Best of all, I was able to make two and freeze two for future smoking.


----------



## disco (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm with you. I do think a tenderloin goes well in the smoker.

Disco


----------



## mummel (Jul 23, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I don't even mess with Loins any more. Tenderloins are just so much better. Your's look great! How are you smoking them to get that nice Bark?...JJ


I did a stuffed loin the other day and it was great.  We used cream cheese, spinach, and a bunch of other stuff for the filling.  Wow.  Dont write off loins!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2015)

mummel said:


> I did a stuffed loin the other day and it was great.  We used cream cheese, spinach, and a bunch of other stuff for the filling.  Wow.  Dont write off loins!


Ok Bro, I will give stuffing them a shot...That does sound good...JJ


----------



## racer x (Jul 25, 2015)

Thant Looks Great! What was the internal temperature you pulled them at?


----------



## racer x (Jul 26, 2015)

I picked up some pork tendeloin (4 in 2 packages) on sale and decided to give it a go! I tried two different rubs and two packages of  thick cut bacon. I thought I would try two rubs each on two different tenderloins and further wrap one each with a bacon weave. Hey it has to be good with bacon, right? The total cook time was around 3 1/2 hours and I varied the temperature from 200 to 225 degrees. I was concerned about them drying out, so I had beer / apple juice  in the water pan and basted with apple juice a couple of times throughout the cook. I used Jack Daniels wood chips in my cold smoker (enough chips for about 2 hours of smoke). I pulled them when the IT of the largest tenderloin was 145. Folks it was great (this was the feedback from my guests!).My MES 40 is new to me so I am still learning the hot zones and such, but I am happy with my results. Here are some pictures (I have seen in earlier posts that if you don't have pictures, it didn't happen).












image.jpg



__ racer x
__ Jul 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ racer x
__ Jul 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ racer x
__ Jul 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ racer x
__ Jul 26, 2015


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 1, 2015)

I bought an 8 pound pork tenderloin I want to smoke with my BBQ Chef offset. Any advice to keep it from drying out? I plan on basic rub the night prior to wrapped in plastic wrap. Then smoke at 200 until internal hits 145, I'll  Keep a pan of cider and water under the loin for moisture. Am I missing anything? I've never done a pork loin this large,Thank you.


----------



## westby (Sep 1, 2015)

bauchjw said:


> I bought an 8 pound pork tenderloin I want to smoke with my BBQ Chef offset. Any advice to keep it from drying out? I plan on basic rub the night prior to wrapped in plastic wrap. Then smoke at 200 until internal hits 145, I'll Keep a pan of cider and water under the loin for moisture. Am I missing anything? I've never done a pork loin this large,Thank you.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you got an 8 lb loin, not a tenderloin.

Rub with your favorite rub the night before or right before (I've done both and don't see much difference.

You can use a water pan, but I wouldn't bother with cider - just use water.  Spritz the loin with cider if you want to.

The water pan will not add moisture to the meat - it will stabilize your smoker temp for you.

Smoke at 200 to 225 until you hit an IT of 140.  Take off at that point and it will carry over to 145.


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes...Loin, definitely not tenderloin. Followed your advice and it came out pretty good. I let the IT go a little too hot, but nothing devastating. Thank you!













image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Sep 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Sep 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Sep 2, 2015


----------

